# Spark Plugs



## 1986fairladyZ (Jul 17, 2004)

Hey every one says that any other than NGK for the VG30 engine, it will run like CRAP!!. I use bosch Platium 4's is that OK.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

1986fairladyZ said:


> Hey every one says that any other than NGK for the VG30 engine, it will run like CRAP!!. I use bosch Platium 4's is that OK.


Platinum +4's are worse. platinum plugs WILL foul out quickly with a lot of boost. The +4 part is a stupid gimic. I have read numerous articles saying the regular platinum plugs work just as well as the +4's, either of which are not very good at all. We looked at one of those +4's while sparking, and it jumps to the same one every time. the other three are there to make you feel better about spending 5 bucks on a spark plug. No offence, but some copper or iridium sparkplugs work the best. I hated all the platinums I have fouled out.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Marc Z31 said:


> Platinum +4's are worse. platinum plugs WILL foul out quickly with a lot of boost. The +4 part is a stupid gimic. I have read numerous articles saying the regular platinum plugs work just as well as the +4's, either of which are not very good at all. We looked at one of those +4's while sparking, and it jumps to the same one every time. the other three are there to make you feel better about spending 5 bucks on a spark plug. No offence, but some copper or iridium sparkplugs work the best. I hated all the platinums I have fouled out.


I agree. They don't tell you that though the platinum plugs do spark a touch better , the surface area of the center electrode is 1/5th the size , and fouls a _LOT_ easier , even under normal operating conditions. Might as well use a $.99 plug , it works as well as the $5 ones.........


----------

